#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل گنو لینوکس | genu linux operating system >  > مشکل: مشکل  هنگ کردن لپ تاپ ASUS-X450 با نصب لینوکس

## omidm11

سلام و خسته نباشید
یه لپ تاپ ASUS X450 دارم که تو محیط ویندوز خیلی راحت بازی انجام میده و همه چی اوکیه.ولی با نصب لینوکس(تا حالا نزدیک هفت یا هشت بار اوبونتو و کالی (دو یا سه ورژن) رو نصب کردم)  هنگ می کنه(در حالی که همون لینوکس روی یه لپ تاپ asus  دیگه و درواقع مدل دیگه asus جواب میده و بدون مشکل کار میکنه.
یعنی نباید روی این لپ تاپ لینوکس نصب کنم؟
راه حل این مشکل چیه؟
کانفیگ لپ تاپ: i5-ram8-VGA 2g-HDD1tr
ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## omidm11

سرویس فن رو انجام دادم.یعنی هر سه یا چهار ماه یه بار سرویس میکنم فن رو.بایوس هم آپدیت کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم.

----------


## AMD

چه نسخه از ابونتو  را تست کردید . 
مشخصات دقیق دستگاه را قید کنید . i5  نزدیک 30 مدل یا بیشتر i5 هست

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*omidm11*

----------


## omidm11

نسخه اوبونتو 16.04

asus x450c
14 inch
i5
ram8
vga2g

استاد عزیز اسمی که تو مدل گفتم کافی نیست ؟اشتباه گفتم؟باید اطلاعاتی غیر از این بدم؟
لطفا هر اطلاعاتی که نیاز هست بفرمائید خدمتتون اعلام کنم.
ممنون

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

----------


## AMD

کانفیگ دقیق بالا هم نوشتم .

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*omidm11*

----------


## omidm11

ببخشید.مدل دقیق لپ تاپ به شرح زیر است.
ASUS X450L
این هم کانفیگ دقیق:
 cpu i5 4200U
ram 8G DDR3
VGA GEFORCE 720M-2G DDR3

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## AMD

لینوکس مینت 18  را نصب کن . اگر مشکل باقی بود اعلام کن .
وضعیت ساتا مود به چه شکل هست در بایوس ؟

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*omidm11*

----------


## omidm11

بعداز انجام خدمتتون اعلام میکنم.
وضعیت ساتا مود رو هم امشب برم خونه ببینم خدمتتون میگم.
ممنون

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

----------

*AMD*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## AMD

حتما  با فلش نصب کنید .  با rufus  با ایزو لینوکس  فلش  بوت درست کنید .

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*nekooee*,*omidm11*

----------


## omidm11

البته یه مورد یادم رفت بگم.
وقتی ویندوز 7 و لینوکس باهم نصب هست .موقعی که میخام سیستم رو با ویندوز استارت کنم صفحه برفکی میشه و بالا نمیاد.برفکش هم رنگیه.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

----------


## omidm11

سلام مجدد
اوبونتوی 16.04 داشتم و نصب کردم.فعلا ویندوز نصب نکردم.یعنی مغازه نیستم و دسترسی به سی دی ویندوز ندارم.الان وقتی لپ تاپ اسلیپ میشه و مجددا برمیگردم تو محیط لینوکس،تاچ پد از کار میفته و حتی با کلیدهای f9 و fn هم برنمیگرده و با هر بار زدن این کلیدها علامت تاچ پد که ضربدر روشه و علامت غیرفعال بودن تاچ پد هست میاد.
چیکار باید بکنم که درست شه؟
درایور داره برای لینوکس هم؟
ممنون

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

